# Built up Roofing Asbestos



## Rooferqq (May 31, 2012)

Hey guys so I am really freaking out and came to ask the experts. I am 23 and about a year ago I helped my dad remove a built up roof, consisting of layers of tar paper. I myself didn't rip out the roof but just threw the pieces into garbage bags. Being that there was only a little duast on the roof and none really in the air I didn't wear a mask. I also swept the roof and helped lay down the new tar paper. We didn't do the whole roof but rather just a portion to help lead rainwater to the gutter. overall I couldn't have spent more than 5 days on the job but now my mind is playing tricks on me and saying I was up their longer. My dad brought the building in December of 1991, and tore out the whole existing roof. The old roof was torn out and the new one put in between 1992-1994. At first I thought I was okay because I read that roofing felt and built up roofs stopped using asbestos in the 1980's. But then I read that asbestos was never banned in built up roofs and can still be in use today. What is killing me is that I had no knowledge of this and was simply trying to help and now I feel this will come back to haunt me as I heard the felt can have 10-15 percent asbestos. It seems that when it is used it is chrystolite which is the best type.

My questions are: was I at risk during this job? What are the chances that there was asbestos in this roof? I am really scared. I have family members in construction and they say I shouldn't be worried at all. Of couse my dad removed four roofs in the early 90's containing felt and flashing and such and here he is 20 years later and fine. But I am still scared. What do you guys think of built up roof removal that was put in in the 90's without a mask. *


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.roofingtalk.com/f2/built-up-roofing-asbestos-1873/ try not to double post. Lock it!


----------

